

New Objective-C literal syntax for NSNumber, NSArray, NSDictionary - kluivers
http://joris.kluivers.nl/blog/2012/03/13/new-objectivec-literal-syntax/

======
robterrell
A few years ago there was rampant speculation that Apple was going to bless
some other language to overcome the deficiencies in Objective-C. Now it seems
they're just amping the compiler with things like this, and the adding things
like ARC to the runtime.

------
jinushaun
The @ symbol makes sense given the precedence of @"" strings

------
rtoliveira
A step in the right direction.

